# What's up with bear baiters......



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

My experiances with bear baiting and hunting (which are many many years) (And Never tried it with dogs) is that when a bait goes cold mid season you need to look farther than the dogs. My area usually it is because the sweets just dont cut it when the acorns or other natural foods are available. This is the mast crop that actually supports them thru the winter. Sweets are good for awhile but the mast food crops is where they are when your baits shut down.


----------

